# XFINITY On Demand - V301 - App Temporarily Unavailable



## scooby2 (Dec 24, 2001)

For the last two days, I have been receiving the V301 error when trying to use the XFINITY On Demand app on my Roamio and Mini. I called Comcast and verified with them that my CC was properly paired but that did not help.

Is anyone else experiencing this error?

Thanks,
Scooby


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

scooby2 said:


> For the last two days, I have been receiving the V301 error when trying to use the XFINITY On Demand app on my Roamio and Mini. I called Comcast and verified with them that my CC was properly paired but that did not help.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this error?
> 
> ...


Just used Comcast OD, no problem in Hartford CT


----------



## test drive (Jan 23, 2010)

yes, same issue here. 3 tivo boxes all getting error message v301. just started within the last week. we are in sf bay area


----------



## jamesmstone (Jan 2, 2008)

Same thing with me on Friday. We were watching American Horror Story and it just cut out about half way through and hasn't been back since. I live in San Jose. Might be a Bay Area thing.

Sent from my TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## steve16823 (Jul 19, 2004)

Same problem here. Chicago area. I can get to other VOD services (such as Netflix) but Xfinity hasn't worked for a couple of days.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

XOD is still working for me here in the ATL. For now.


----------



## bobk119 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm having this problem too in SF Bay Area Palo Alto digital system. Comcast no help. Sending a technician Monday morning will post again if I learn anything.


----------



## printis (May 9, 2002)

This is a Tivo problem not Comcast. I successfully get Xfinity on Demand on all my other devices, IOS, Web clients, etc. Only Bolt and two Tivo Premiers fail to connect. I get the 301 error others have gotten.


----------



## eamohn (Dec 5, 2009)

Off here is SF East Bay too.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

HAs anyone called TiVo?
Same here north-bay


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We are aware of this issue, and are working with Comcast to resolve it. If you are somewhere other than the SF Bay Area or Chicago and are seeing the V301 error, please let me know.

-- Margret


----------



## karlbonde (Apr 9, 2016)

Portland, Oregon too? We had power outages yesterday, due to a wind storm, but I do not know if it is related to this or not.


----------



## nbi (Oct 16, 2016)

V301 problem now for 2 days for Xfinity VOD in Naperville (far west Chicago area). First time this ever happened. Have used the Tivo XOD app many times previously without major incidents. Got a Comcast tech support appointment for tomorrow, but suspect it will be a waste of time as nothing on my end changed. Either a faulty app was made available or something that the app depends on was changed without a corresponding app modification.


----------



## nbi (Oct 16, 2016)

This forum doesn't allow messaging anyone if the originator's post count is less than 10. Hopefully Margret is monitoring this forum.


----------



## owensnw (Oct 16, 2016)

Same issue here in Portland area, Wilsonville to be exact now for at least 24 hours.


----------



## fduarte (Oct 16, 2016)

Need 10 posts to PM Margret

1 of 10


----------



## fduarte (Oct 16, 2016)

Need 10 posts to PM Margret

2 of 10


----------



## fduarte (Oct 16, 2016)

Need 10 posts to PM Margret

4 of 10


----------



## fduarte (Oct 16, 2016)

3/10


----------



## fduarte (Oct 16, 2016)

5/10


----------



## fduarte (Oct 16, 2016)

6/10


----------



## fduarte (Oct 16, 2016)

7/10


----------



## fduarte (Oct 16, 2016)

8/10


----------



## fduarte (Oct 16, 2016)

9/10


----------



## fduarte (Oct 16, 2016)

10/10


----------



## jakecatt (Oct 17, 2016)

Getting Same Error V301 for Xfinity in Aurora Colorado(denver)


----------



## kthirkell (Sep 7, 2015)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are aware of this issue, and are working with Comcast to resolve it. If you are somewhere other than the SF Bay Area or Chicago and are seeing the V301 error, please let me know.
> 
> -- Margret


Yep, I'm getting the V301 Error down in San Jose, CA. You would think Tivo would be on this seeing as how, you know, their HQ is in San Jose....


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Comcast is having an issue with one of its servers, and currently expects it to be resolved tomorrow.


----------



## steve16823 (Jul 19, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> Comcast is having an issue with one of its servers, and currently expects it to be resolved tomorrow.


THANK YOU! And especially thanks for finding a solution that didn't involve me having to deal with Comcast tech support. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## dolph88 (Nov 25, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> Comcast is having an issue with one of its servers, and currently expects it to be resolved tomorrow.


Thank you for working to resolve this problem and keeping us informed!


----------



## StupidityLeak (Oct 17, 2016)

"Xfinity On Demand is current unavailable. (V301)"

Received in Colorado Springs, Colorado. Just adding my location to the list.


----------



## wish_bgr (Jul 19, 2014)

fduarte said:


> 10/10


You could have emailed her directly: margret (a) TiVo dot com

(Her email is mentioned in other troubleshooting posts, and unfortunately, is in her signature links which isn't displayed for those under 10 posts)


----------



## DerekSF (May 16, 2013)

Problem still exists in SF.


----------



## nbi (Oct 16, 2016)

Still have the error as of 10/17 10:15am CST.

Comcast is telling me there are no server issues in the Chicago area.

Margret - you said "one of its servers". Isn't that odd considering the problem is being reported all over the country?


----------



## smarthur (Apr 15, 2012)

Just adding to this list I'm in San Jose, CA and I'm seeing the V301 Error message too. 

Also seeing poor quality video compression issues on channels. Notice CNN is now is now 720p MPEG4. HBO looks terrible. This wasn't the case earlier last week.

I'm going to call Xfinity and complain.

Roamio Pro in San Jose, CA


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

smarthur said:


> Also seeing poor quality video compression issues on channels. Notice CNN is now is now 720p MPEG4. HBO looks terrible. This wasn't the case earlier last week.
> 
> I'm going to call Xfinity and complain.
> 
> Roamio Pro in San Jose, CA


Most likely you and 3 others may complain but the vast majority will just take this lower resolution (and may not even notice or care), the FCC should have a minimum resolution to have a cable or OTA source call a channel HDTV


----------



## StupidityLeak (Oct 17, 2016)

smarthur said:


> Just adding to this list I'm in San Jose, CA and I'm seeing the V301 Error message too.
> 
> Also seeing poor quality video compression issues on channels. Notice CNN is now is now 720p MPEG4. HBO looks terrible. This wasn't the case earlier last week.
> 
> ...


The same time that this problem appeared, I also lost CNN and experienced major issues with SyFy, USA and some other channels. Comcast came out and couldn't locate a signal issue but acknowledged that the channels were having issues but didn't know why. The Tivo Bolt, M-Card, internal & external wiring and signal at the pedestal were ruled out as issues.

They basically had no idea what to do and left without a resolution. The technician was speechless and was quick to leave, which is typical for Comcast.


----------



## nbi (Oct 16, 2016)

StupidityLeak said:


> The same time that this problem appeared, I also lost CNN and experienced major issues with SyFy, USA and some other channels. Comcast came out and couldn't locate a signal issue but acknowledged that the channels were having issues but didn't know why. The Tivo Bolt, M-Card, internal & external wiring and signal at the pedestal were ruled out as issues.
> 
> They basically had no idea what to do and left without a resolution. The technician was speechless and was quick to leave, which is typical for Comcast.


LOL, that's exactly what I was trying to head off during a Comcast chat this morning. I guess a threshold level of unsuccessful appointments needs to be reached in order to focus more attention on this. 40 minutes from now this circus starts for me. I will be shocked if the V301 error is gone when the tech leaves.


----------



## davlon (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm in San Mateo. I didn't read this post last night when the V301 message kept occurring. I called Comcast and fortunately (?), they were able to come out at 7:30 this morning to look for the problem. 

After he replaced the modem, re-ran some wiring and replaced a couple of cable splitters, I found this post and sent the hardworking technician home. He'd been scratching his head for nearly 3 hours trying to debug this problem. He's a 14 year veteran of Comcast and appeared fully competent - and I rarely have found such flattering words for Comcast technicians in past years. 

Several times during his visit he consulted with a technician over the phone that was trying to resolve the problem upstream from here. Is there any way to notify Comcast and TiVo users in the Bay Area that this problem is recognized and is getting fixed? 

I hope Margret's magic works quickly and permanently...


----------



## RePo (Jun 5, 2016)

Same problem in Houston, TX. Tivo Bolt: Comcast VOD returns V301 - App Temporarily Unavailable on all Tivo devices.

Started Saturday morning. VOD worked fine on Friday.


----------



## srwoodbridge (Jun 29, 2009)

Same problem in Albuquerque


----------



## nbi (Oct 16, 2016)

*PROBLEM SOLVED.*

At least for me. Here's the deal:

Signal power level has been historically low in my neighborhood. That hasn't been a problem for me because my splitter is also a signal amplifier.

Unbeknownst to me Comcast apparently remedied the low signal level upstream recently resulting in a level that was too high. As you might guess feeding such a signal into an amp is not beneficial.

Weird thing is only VOD was affected. Simply replacing my signal amp with a passive off the shelf splitter solved the problem.

Apparently VOD is more sensitive to proper signal level on specific Tivo boxes with a M-Cablecard. Not only is low level a problem, but high also.

So problem resolved here. It was not a server issue. Hopefully this info might help someone else.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We believe Comcast has addressed the issue, and the app should be working again.

-- Margret


----------



## dolph88 (Nov 25, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> We believe Comcast has addressed the issue, and the app should be working again.
> 
> -- Margret


I can confirm it is working for me.
Thank you for working with Comcast to resolve this problem.


----------



## DerekSF (May 16, 2013)

I'm in San Francisco, and still get V301 trying to access on demand. Do I need to reboot my Tivo?


----------



## hdog (Nov 10, 2002)

Wife saw this on mini yesterday and now we tried Xfinity VOD from Roamio Pro today: same error. Found this thread by googling. So I am in the Chicago group that doesn't work yet.


----------



## DerekSF (May 16, 2013)

Still getting V301 after reboot.

Signal strength is 92%


----------



## nbi (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm eating crow. The techs didn't fix it.

The new splitter helped but it still errors out after an arbitrary number of minutes. That's assuming it starts in the first place.

Entered another trouble ticket. It just goes on and on and on......


----------



## Palisade7 (Oct 18, 2016)

Denver/Broomfield CO area

I am still having this problem - it has not been fixed.


----------



## hdog (Nov 10, 2002)

Getting this message occasionally prior to seeing the V301 message:

Service Error

Request failed. Please try again. If problem
continues please call your cable operator.
Reference (GSM-2) when calling. The locale code is
(tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com).


----------



## ubragg (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area and have been seeing the V301 for several days before today, so I've been following this thread closely.

In the past hour, I've tried to access the service about 10 times. Of those 10 attempts, I got the same old V301 message once, and the other nine times, I got this new one in its place:

Service Error
Request failed. Please try again. If problem continues please call your cable operator. Reference (GSM-2) when calling. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com).

Needless to say, the end result is the same. It still doesn't work.


----------



## Palisade7 (Oct 18, 2016)

ubragg said:


> I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area and have been seeing the V301 for several days before today, so I've been following this thread closely.
> 
> In the past hour, I've tried to access the service about 10 times. Of those 10 attempts, I got the same old V301 message once, and the other nine times, I got this new one in its place:
> 
> ...


Yes, me too.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry, we are aware that the issues are still ongoing. I'll post again when I have an update.

-- Margret


----------



## hdog (Nov 10, 2002)

TivoMargaret - is there a common message we should give comcast if we call this in?
I am on a chat with them now just to log my error.


----------



## steve16823 (Jul 19, 2004)

Still not working. Chicago Area. 

No longer a consistent V301 Error, now it sometimes says GSM-2 with locale code (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com). And sometimes still V301.


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

having this issue in Oregon City, OR


----------



## Mech33 (Feb 28, 2016)

Same problem in the Santa Clara area (bay area California).


----------



## salparadise1242 (Oct 18, 2016)

I live in the SF Bay area, and my problem is NOT fixed. Still can't get into On Demand. Still getting V301 error message. 

I am so irritated. On several non-helpful support calls, Comcast staff either did not know, or would not acknowledge this as a known issue. I am grateful that TIVO is working with Comcast on it, and is actually giving customers answers that Comcast should be.


----------



## planetgraham (Apr 6, 2015)

We've been getting this error for 3-4 days with our Roamio Plus in Tucson, AZ.


----------



## salparadise1242 (Oct 18, 2016)

And now, after another phone call and getting elevated, they tell me thatComcast is saying that the outage (the one they claimed to know nothing about) is now resolved, and if Comcast customers are still getting V301, they should contact TIVO support Well of course). 

What say you, TIVO?


----------



## yatman60 (Oct 18, 2016)

scooby2 said:


> For the last two days, I have been receiving the V301 error when trying to use the XFINITY On Demand app on my Roamio and Mini. I called Comcast and verified with them that my CC was properly paired but that did not help.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this error?
> 
> ...


I too started seeing this error since last Thursday (10/13). After having Comcast attempt to fix the problem from their end, this was the last thing they said to me....

"We have completed all the steps for troubleshooting and the issue is coming from our ondemand server. The resolution for this is to escalate it to our Higher Fix Agency. Our Advanced Support Representative will call you within 24 hours."


----------



## stickboy (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm in the SF Bay Area, and I had been getting the V301 error too for the past few days. Now, however, I am receiving a different error:



> *Service Error*
> 
> Request failed. Please try again. If problem continues please call your cable operator. Reference (GSM-2) when calling. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com).


Is this expected?


----------



## phenom5 (Jun 3, 2006)

Getting both the V301 and the Service Error in Tucson on our Premiere XL. Can't say for sure, but it seems that we were just getting the V301, and now we consistently get the Service Error first, then it switches to the V301.


----------



## dolph88 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am back to getting the V301 error again after it was briefly working last night.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

TiVoMargret said:


> We believe Comcast has addressed the issue, and the app should be working again.
> 
> -- Margret


I just tried it on my Roamio and Mini this morning and am still having the problem. I rebooted the box to see if that would fix it but it didn't. I'm in Chicago.


----------



## salparadise1242 (Oct 18, 2016)

So now I talked with TIVO, who inform me that the problem is in fact *not* fixed, despite earlier announcements from both Comcast and TIVO to the contrary. According to the person I spoke with today at TIVO, TIVO and Comcast are working "hand in hand to resolve the problem."


----------



## nbi (Oct 16, 2016)

Thunderclap said:


> I just tried it on my Roamio and Mini this morning and am still having the problem. I rebooted the box to see if that would fix it but it didn't. I'm in Chicago.


Same here with my Premiere Series 4. Yesterday after the technicians left it seemed to work, but gradually got worse to the point of not starting at all. Of course today's comcast chat revealed nothing of value. They're sending technicians out again which I told them will be a waste of time. I'm in Naperville, IL.


----------



## DRo (Oct 18, 2016)

Same issue this week in SF- V301 error. Last week there were many xfinity on demand app crashes midstream. Based on my past experience with the Xfinity - Tivo relationship when it comes tp On Demand troubleshooting, I'm not hopeful it will be a fast and permanent fix. Every Xfinity technician I have spoken with will tell you cable cards are "old technology." How long before they just stop supporting them?


----------



## scubagal (Jan 19, 2003)

stickboy said:


> I'm in the SF Bay Area, and I had been getting the V301 error too for the past few days. Now, however, I am receiving a different error:
> 
> Request failed. Please try again. If problem continues please call your cable operator. Reference (GSM-2) when calling. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com).
> 
> Is this expected?


I googled and it brought me here! I am getting a mixture of these two errors for the last few days (I want to watch SNL I Missed!!) so hoping this gets resolved. In the Chicagoland area


----------



## AuntTre (Oct 18, 2016)

Issue persists in Chicago - Evanston area. Just started getting Xfinity OD V301 error on Sunday 10/16. Worked fine thru Saturday night. Comcast rep claims it's a TiVo issue, nothing they can do to resolve it. Instead of being resolved, from reading these threads it appears to be spreading. This is like being caught in the middle when mom and dad are fighting - it's the kids who suffer, lol.


----------



## xxsj (Jun 21, 2016)

Same issue today in Colorado. Tried rebooting to no avail.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

If on-demand becomes unreliable I am compelled to dump Comcast since I rely on their xfinity app for higher quality viewing since they now down Rez all there broadcasting to 720P -
Means the same show looks better when viewed on demand.


----------



## yatman60 (Oct 18, 2016)

Still persisting for me as well.

Sunnyvale, CA 7:26PM PST


----------



## Mtpodesta22 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just another SF Bay Area TiVo bolt user experiencing the same frustration since Friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2013)

And yet another San Jose Bolt customer still seeing the error "Request failed. Please try again. If problem continues please call your cable operator. Reference (GSM-2) when calling. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com)."


----------



## Thisjustin02 (Dec 9, 2015)

Issue persists in Sacramento.


----------



## salparadise1242 (Oct 18, 2016)

What really twists the knife is that Comcast is doing NOTHING to inform their customers about this problem. I've been on the phone with Comcast five times about this problem, and they don't even acknowledge that it's happening. At least TIVO is putting out a bit of information on this message board.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

XFINITY points the finger at TiVo. I've forced connections over and over and still V301. 

Hate to switch to a cable box but this is getting old.


----------



## robeerski (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a Roamio Pro and I am experiencing the same problem in Denver, CO. I have been seeing it for 3 days now.


----------



## jssmcarlo (Jul 21, 2015)

I was having the XOD problem but now is working (Central Illinois).


----------



## nbi (Oct 16, 2016)

jssmcarlo said:


> I was having the XOD problem but now is working (Central Illinois).


It started working in Naperville, IL late this morning. Comcast tech left without anything to do. We'll see if VOD can stay operational as there have been false starts previously.


----------



## jhirschman (Jan 26, 2014)

I've been having the same problem on my Roamio Pro. I had a tech over yesterday, showed him this thread, and he admitted he had seen the same problem earlier the same day.

During the debugging, he called into HQ, who told him this "was not a widespread problem." I asked that he try to escalate.

Anyway, it's working this morning, so I suspect TiVoMargret's work was successful to work with Comcast to solve the problem. 

Thanks, Margret!!

Jeff


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Comcast has told us they believe this issue was resolved as of 11:50am Eastern today.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Still not working in my area (Houston) but it does get farther in the selection process before giving me the error. It has been almost a week now.

Update: Forced a network connection, waiting for it to complete successfully, same error. 

(Frustrating.)


----------



## RePo (Jun 5, 2016)

Second Houston market report-
V301 is gone, but when VOD should start playing it returns Error ERR-16. tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com.


----------



## davlon (Jan 19, 2007)

Up and running in San Mateo (Bay Area) with TiVo Roamio.

Thanks Margret! 

Now, PLEASE make sure that such mistakes don't happen again. I'm a long-time TiVo owner/lover/supporter/proselytizer, but in this fast-changing environment, the lure of a Comcast DVR is ever-present...


----------



## steve16823 (Jul 19, 2004)

Now working for me in Chicagoland! :up:


----------



## smarthur (Apr 15, 2012)

San Jose, CA here.

Just checked and the On Demand app is working again!

Thanks.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

RePo said:


> Second Houston market report-
> 
> V301 is gone, but when VOD should start playing it returns Error ERR-16. tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com.


Correct.


----------



## salparadise1242 (Oct 18, 2016)

The V301 problem is gone. I can get into the On Demand menu. But NOW when I try to watch an on demand show, I get a CL-13 error. 

Grrrrr


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

RePo said:


> Second Houston market report-
> V301 is gone, but when VOD should start playing it returns Error ERR-16. tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com.


3rd and 4th Houston report here.

ERR-16 now on 2 different TiVo's. 1 Premiere and 1 Bolt.

GSM-2 and V301 last night.

At least it shows progress?

-KP


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

Finally working in San Francisco area.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2013)

In San Jose, I can now get to VOD and view content.


----------



## yatman60 (Oct 18, 2016)

Sunnyvale, CA

Seems it's finally working here. Checking in at 5:50 PM PST.


----------



## dolph88 (Nov 25, 2006)

Working for me now. 

There must be a better way to get these type of issues reported and resolved.


----------



## test drive (Jan 23, 2010)

TiVoMargret said:


> Comcast has told us they believe this issue was resolved as of 11:50am Eastern today.


Thank you Margret for being so engaged with this forum and responding to this issue within a day of the first reported posting. There are very few consumer platform companies that move so quickly to address interface issues and can get Comcast's attention so effectively. Really appreciate you and your team's efforts for us :up: Also, Comcast should be grateful that you are monitoring here - it must save them hundreds of additional truck rolls and hours of level 2 tech calls.


----------



## jamesmstone (Jan 2, 2008)

Success over here in San Jose last night at 9pm.

Thank you very much.

Sent from my TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## hdog (Nov 10, 2002)

Worked as of last night, also continues to work this morning.

Be nice to know what the problem was.
Thanks to all for getting it working again.


----------



## RePo (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks like issue is case closed for Tivo.

I guess the Houston market users need to call Comcast for the ERR-16 problem, it does appear to be an Xfinity generated error. Was hoping someone already has and can report the findings. 

Maybe I'll get another 3 months of free HBO for it for going first.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Made the call. No updates to the Houston area market. 

On the positive note-- got 3 months of premium channels.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

salparadise1242 said:


> What really twists the knife is that Comcast is doing NOTHING to inform their customers about this problem. I've been on the phone with Comcast five times about this problem, and they don't even acknowledge that it's happening. At least TIVO is putting out a bit of information on this message board.


Next time it happens post a message at the Xfinity TV VOD forum, I've always gotten quick response that way.

Calling Comcast for Tivo VOD issues is useless, generally speaking.


----------



## RePo (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks, slowbiscuit.

I've moved my Xfinity trouble discussion over to those boards.


----------



## robeerski (Jul 2, 2002)

I am in Denver and I was able to watch Comcast video on demand last night and again this afternoon. It appears that the problem is fixed.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> Next time it happens post a message at the Xfinity TV VOD forum, I've always gotten quick response that way.
> 
> Calling Comcast for Tivo VOD issues is useless, generally speaking.


Still getting ERR-16 in Houston on multiple accounts. Very little feedback from Comcast.

-KP


----------



## dandw (Feb 25, 2009)

Out in Houston (Seabrook) TX for me as well. Trying to get someone in Comcast that understands what is going on and can give outlook for fix...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

ERR-16 persists south of Houston. 3 months of free premium channels + $15 credit will make my Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays merrier though. Perhaps if enough people request similar compensation, they will resolve it faster.


----------



## planetgraham (Apr 6, 2015)

Today we are getting the following message

Service Error
Request failed. Please try again. If the problem continues please all your cable operator. Reference (GSM-11) when calling. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com)


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

kpeters59 said:


> Still getting ERR-16 in Houston on multiple accounts. Very little feedback from Comcast.
> 
> -KP


Add a 5th and 6th Houston XOD issue.

ERR-16 persists with no response from Comcast or TiVO.

Is it really a Comcast issue or is TiVo at fault?

-KP


----------



## Snarf (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm in Aurora, CO (Denver suburb) and still getting V301 both yesterday and today. Today I got about 10 minutes into a show and it suddenly stopped with V301, and all further attempts to use Xfinity On Demand are now immediately returning V301 too.


----------



## egkor (Jan 19, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are aware of this issue, and are working with Comcast to resolve it. If you are somewhere other than the SF Bay Area or Chicago and are seeing the V301 error, please let me know.
> 
> -- Margret


Margaret,

Houston Texas, Comcast, 3 Tivo Premiers (2-4 tuner, 1-2 tuner), (Comcast) Xfinity On-Demand has not been working for days. If I attempt to watch a On Demand TV show (for example), I get the following error message:

We're sorry, but we are experiencing an issue at the moment. (...) Error ERR-16, the locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com).


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

egkor said:


> Margaret,
> 
> Houston Texas, Comcast, 3 Tivo Premiers (2-4 tuner, 1-2 tuner), (Comcast) Xfinity On-Demand has not been working for days. If I attempt to watch a On Demand TV show (for example), I get the following error message:
> 
> We're sorry, but we are experiencing an issue at the moment. (...) Error ERR-16, the locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com).


I've got reports from 6 of my clients in Houston that they are receiving the ERR-16 error.

I'd expect that they're only the one's that have noticed...

-KP


----------



## hotwater9 (Mar 16, 2001)

I have had issues with VOD on my new bolt for weeks. Still not working today after a service call last Friday. I called again today and they were unable to resolve the issue. I asked for a credit and got a week credit of ~$36. I just want the issue fixed!

I am in Dickinson, TX which is a suburb of Houston.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Still receiving the ERR-16 error when the 'Watch Now' button is pressed.

Darn near the entire month that it's not worked now?

Comcast is SILENT on the issue. They will, however, waste plenty of your time talking about it and they'll even send people to your house to unnecessarily disassemble things and walk around...

TiVo is pretty quiet, too!

-KP


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

kpeters59 said:


> Still receiving the ERR-16 error when the 'Watch Now' button is pressed.
> 
> Darn near the entire month that it's not worked now?
> 
> ...


I assume you are referring to the "What to Watch Now" option from the TiVo Central menu as well as from the My Shows > Video Providers submenu.

That feature hasn't worked for me (Premiere Elite and Mini) for many months now (perhaps since the FW update to v. 20.6). Instead, I consistently get error code C501.

I only discovered the glitch by chance as I never use WTWN. Still, it bothered me enough from a technical point of view that I contacted TiVo and Comcast but was unable to get any resolution or even identify the source of the problem.

I would be curious to hear whether your WTWN issue is rectified even if not due to the same cause as mine.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> I assume you are referring to the "What to Watch Now" option from the TiVo Central menu as well as from the My Shows > Video Providers submenu.


No, they're referring to the 'Watch Now' button within the XOD4TiVo app, to actually launch an on demand video.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

chiguy50 said:


> I assume you are referring to the "What to Watch Now" option from the TiVo Central menu as well as from the My Shows > Video Providers submenu.
> 
> That feature hasn't worked for me (Premiere Elite and Mini) for many months now (perhaps since the FW update to v. 20.6). Instead, I consistently get error code C501.
> 
> ...


No.

I let several episodes get deleted on my 320gb Premier while recording 4 NFL games one Sunday and am trying to get caught up.

So, I select the episode from the OnePass menu for Watch Now >XOD, which takes me to an info screen in XOD for the episode with a button to click labeled 'Watch Now'...after several seconds, it fails with error ERR-16. It DOES clear the buffer for the background tuner, however...

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

planetgra
ham said:


> Today we are getting the following message
> 
> Service Error
> Request failed. Please try again. If the problem continues please all your cable operator. Reference (GSM-11) when calling. The locale code is (tivocardio-ch2-a2p.comcast.com)


I received the GSM-11 error on 1 attempt on a Bolt today.
Next attempt was the ERR-16 error though.

-KP


----------



## RePo (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd say it's time to add a disclaimer to the TIVO Product website that Comcast VOD is not available in all areas.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> No, they're referring to the 'Watch Now' button within the XOD4TiVo app, to actually launch an on demand video.


Ah, I see. Thanx for the clarification.


----------



## RePo (Jun 5, 2016)

Err-16 was resolved today in Houston area. VOD is working again on Comcast with my TIVO Bolt.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

RePo said:


> Err-16 was resolved today in Houston area. VOD is working again on Comcast with my TIVO Bolt.


Yes. It works on my Premiere as well! Thanks for posting this terrific news.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> Next time it happens post a message at the Xfinity TV VOD forum, I've always gotten quick response that way.
> 
> Calling Comcast for Tivo VOD issues is useless, generally speaking.


Actually, I'd say that the Reddit Xfinity Sub-Reddit is the place to go. I'd give them credit for the fix that apparently happened today for the ERR-16 error in Houston (and Albuquerque, too).

ERR-13/ERR-16 error VOD in Houston with Tivo Bolt • /r/Comcast_Xfinity

Comcast_Xfinity: Direct help from knowledgeable Comcast employees • /r/Comcast_Xfinity

-KP


----------



## jedware (Jan 7, 2004)

Getting this error in Salt Lake City, UT as well


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Which error?
I'd post on the Reddit forum, if I were you...
-KP


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are aware of this issue, and are working with Comcast to resolve it. If you are somewhere other than the SF Bay Area or Chicago and are seeing the V301 error, please let me know.
> 
> -- Margret


Nashville/Franklin, TN


----------



## Marvinator (Jun 1, 2006)

Problems with XOD continual. My tivo Bolt is less than 2 months old and we were able to watch OD a few weeks ago, now getting CL-13 Error. No one at Comcast seems to be able to help.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mine has been working fine for a while now. It was a NIGHTMARE getting Comcast/TiVo to even acknowledge it wasn't working.
Last night I was trying to get caught up on a series and had accessed an episode in XOD from the OnePass Menu. My Premiere was sitting at the XOD>Watch Now window when, while working on a separate project, I decided to reboot my internet modem. Several seconds later I had a V301 error.

I'm telling you that to maybe help you diagnose your error. Sounds like it's related to some kind of internet connection issue.

HTH.

-KP


----------



## Marvinator (Jun 1, 2006)

Finally got someone to check more closely at my account. They added some coding that was missing and now my XOD works. Took about a week after I posted, but well worth it!


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

rondotcom said:


> Nashville/Franklin, TN


I don't know what the status is for everyone who has posted on this thread but I cannot access Xfinity on Demand on my Roamio. I have had on and off issues with this app for about 9 months and finally stopped trying to use it much. Sometimes it would work, most times not. Last month I noticed TiVo had done some maintenance on this app so tried it again and it worked. (Coincidence??) I haven't used the app again until today and it doesn't work. 8-9 months ago TiVo support kept telling me my Comcast signal wasn't strong enough so I swapped the splitter which helped for awhile but not consistently. I usually try to fix by restarting the TiVo box but usually get the V301 error for all apps or anything that requires connection to TiVo. I reboot the modem and restart TiVo again and still get V301 error for Xfinity but everything else is connected. I don't get it. Why can't this be permanently resolved?


----------



## poekai (Oct 1, 2015)

Currently in the Miami-Dade area and I get a v301 error on my new Bolt+.


----------



## almoney (Jan 5, 2008)

I started getting the V301 for Xfinity On Demand after returning my last single stream cable cards from my Series 3 . Tivo Bolt+ was working before that. I am in State College, PA. I had a VOD issue with my Bolt after returning the last cable box a year an a half ago. 2 of my Mini's work with XOD, but others don't even list the app. We really need to work together to keep from needing X1!


----------



## Jeffrey Goldstein (Jan 10, 2017)

TiVo Mini gets V301 error message when trying to access Xfinity On-Demand.


----------



## Jeffrey Goldstein (Jan 10, 2017)

TiVoMargret said:


> Comcast has told us they believe this issue was resolved as of 11:50am Eastern today.


TiVo Margaret,
Are people still getting the V301 error message?
Jeffrey


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

I was about to reply that restarting my cable modem fixed the problem for me. I did this a week ago and XOD worked great until today. Today resetting the modem (twice) didn't work, however. After the second reset I restarted the Roamio and XOD worked. We'll see how long it works this time. I'm in Denver by the way.

P.S. - Well it worked for about 5 hours until I had to quit a partially viewed movie I paid for. Now cable modem reset doesn't work and after Roamio restart I now get the dreaded C133 error so now no apps will work. (restarted Roamio again and C133 error went away but still no XOD.) C'mon Tivo/Comcast! Can't you get this fixed?


----------



## rsjennifer (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm having this issue in the Philadelphia area. I've rebooted and restarted everything between my router and my Tivo Roamio. Occasionally Xfinity VOD app will load and I will be able to start an episode of something, but then it freezes and knocks me back out to Tivo Central - and then after that I get the error code that V301 app isn't available. Halp?


----------



## KNZ (Feb 7, 2017)

I get the same V301 error too. I am in Portland, OR. Tried rebooting, connecting to the TIVO network several times. Any help?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Read the thread - you have to help yourself by posting to the appropriate places. This is not the one that will get the quickest results.


----------



## kevindorine (Dec 29, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are aware of this issue, and are working with Comcast to resolve it. If you are somewhere other than the SF Bay Area or Chicago and are seeing the V301 error, please let me know.
> 
> -- Margret


Hi, I know this is quite a few months after your post I read which indicated that if I am having problems outside of SF & Chicago, to let you know. I am in Atlanta, have Digital Xfinity with a Tivo Roameo Pro, and have had this V301 error for over a year. Anything you can do to help? Thank you, Kevin


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

kevindorine said:


> Hi, I know this is quite a few months after your post I read which indicated that if I am having problems outside of SF & Chicago, to let you know. I am in Atlanta, have Digital Xfinity with a Tivo Roameo Pro, and have had this V301 error for over a year. Anything you can do to help? Thank you, Kevin


kevin, sorry to say, margret left tivo almost 8 months ago.

what troubleshooting steps have you completed so far? if this were a widespread issue with all xfinity tivo users in atlanta, there would be more reports here on tcf, so i'm thinking this is an issue that can be resolved with regular troubleshooting.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

Wow! I'm amazed this subject is still being discussed. I still have no faith that there is a permanent fix for this. I've given up and rarely try XOD. Sometimes it will work for a day, most times not. Sometimes router and TiVo restarts work, most times not. I actually did try it after I received the notification of a new post to this thread and it worked but I'm sure it's temporary as usual.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jimcarver said:


> Wow! I'm amazed this subject is still being discussed. I still have no faith that there is a permanent fix for this. I've given up and rarely try XOD. Sometimes it will work for a day, most times not. Sometimes router and TiVo restarts work, most times not. I actually did try it after I received the notification of a new post to this thread and it worked but I'm sure it's temporary as usual.


I've not had any issues using it here in VA with XOD with our Roamio Pro. Have you tried working with Comcast in their Comcast support forums or in Comcast Direct on DSLReports?

Scott


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Comcast XOD has been very reliable here in the ATL, until/unless they remove the Tivo rate code from your account when you switch or renew your plan. Haven't seen the v301 in a long time now.

We do get occasional glitches where a show bombs out during playback and you have to restart play, or bogus authentication required errors on premiums that resolve themselves. But overall it's very stable.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

same here, there have been a couple of bumps over the years, once when they migrated the billing system, and again with a package change, but mostly solid and reliable, even when streaming vod on the pc.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> I've not had any issues using it here in VA with XOD with our Roamio Pro. Have you tried working with Comcast in their Comcast support forums or in Comcast Direct on DSLReports?
> 
> Scott


I have in the past with no success. At this point it's not worth the hassle. If I really want to use it I just stream on pc and/or cast to tv. Occasionally I find a show while browsing the guide listings and wish it would work then. I find the TiVo app cumbersome anyway with too many menus to wade through unless you want to rent a new movie.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I don't use the app menu - just find the show via TiVo search and play it if available.

Scott


----------

